# Sagehens Retriever Club



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open was a triple with two retired. The short retired on the left was thrown first right to left along a line of scattered trees and brush. The longer middle retired was then thrown left to right from a tree out into a field. The go-bird flyer was on the right shot right to left. There were many hunts and several pickups or handles when the dogs went wide on the middle retired and continued out into the field beyond the mark.The Open did not finish the first series today. There are four dogs left to run in the morning.

The Amateur started with a triple with two retired run from a road. The very short retired in the middle was thrown right to left from the left edge of the road across a ditch with heavy cover and water. The long retired on the left across the ditch was thrown second left to right from a tree line out toward a single tree in the field. The flyer on the right was shot left to right in the field on the right side of the road.

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd series (39 dogs):

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42

The Amateur began a double land blind with the first being run from the right side of the road, angling down the road behind the holding blind for the short retired gunner, and on to a tree on the left side of the road. The second blind angled across the road, angled across the ditch over the fall of the short retired mark, and out into a field on the left to near the base of a power pole. The Amateur did not finish the second series today and will have several dogs to run in the morning.

The Qual will start it's fourth series tomorrow. Sorry I don't have callbacks.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Qual Callbacks to the 4th series (13 dogs):

3,4,5,7,9,10,11,16,18,19,21,22,23


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any more results from trial


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry. I'm marshaling the Open and running both Open and Am so not much time to post. I do have Qual results. 

Unofficial Qual results:

1st - Rookie - Brannon/Totten
2nd - Ali'i - Chun
3rd - Ben - Totten & Mcbee/Totten
4th - Wego - Tompson
RJ - Bobbi Jo - Beck/Pleasant

JAM's: 4, 10, 11, 21


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to 4th series (20 dogs):

2,4,5,8,9,10,11,13,22,24,25 26,28,29,31,33,35,37,38,42

Dog 22 starts in the morning.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open callbacks to the 4th series (15 dogs):

4,6,8,23,29,35,37,39,40,42,54,55,56,59,61

Dog #54 will start.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Judy..


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you Judy!


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Any results on the AM or Open?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes.

Open Results:

1st - JJ - McBee/Totten
2nd - Saber - Hatch
3rd - Haley - Stroud-Swingle/Sargenti
4th - Lacey - Cruickshank
RJ - Buddy - Brown/Fangsrud

JAM's: 4,6,8,23,29,35,54,59,61


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Saber - Hatch (with the 2nd in the Open, almost another double header)
2nd - Faith - Latta
3rd - Ellie - McBee
4th - JJ - McBee
RJ - Maddie - Lavin
JAM's: 2,4,5,8,11,13,26,28,31,33,35,38,42


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Judy, you do a great job! Also on EE now, so the club did a good job posting also.


----------

